

Show HN: Cloud 66 EasyDeploy - Making Deployment of Open Source Projects Simple - ksajadi
http://blog.cloud66.com/post/62900887610/introducing-cloud-66-easydeploy

======
Kudos
Hmm, you seem to have scrubbed your blog of the security incident[1], what
have you done since to protect customers?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5685406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5685406)

~~~
ksajadi
Thanks for the link and note. During the incident we communicated with all of
our customers (the link you're referring to is a copy of the email we sent to
all customers and was posted by one of them) and followed up with regular
updates about the progress and the steps taken to remedy the issue.

Hope it helps.

------
jaytaylor
This looks interesting but I don't care much for deployment services that I
can't operate and host myself.

Shameless plug for my Open-Source self-hosted Heroku Clone: ShipBuilder

Http://shipbuilder.io Https://github.com/SendHub/shipbuilder

Get full control over your production environments with the power of LXC, Go,
and HAProxy!

~~~
ksajadi
I've come across ShipBuilder before and I think it's great. Cloud 66 actually
provisions and deploys the apps to your own servers, so I guess that should
tick the box!

------
aw3c2
I have no idea what this does. Maybe include a single line in non-technical
language?

~~~
ksajadi
It is an easy way to deploy a project from Github to your own servers in less
than 15 minutes.

